# dark spots on java fern leaves



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

My java fern had these dark spots/bumps on the underside of some of its leaves for at least 2 weeks. What is this and is it a problem? Is it some sort of pest? Or is it normal and nothing to be concerned about? 

See the picture below.


-Zeke


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

New plants grow from those. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I also read that the java fern roots should NOT be buried in substrate or they may rot. Is this indeed true? Does this apply to amazon swords as well?

-Zeke


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep its true. You need to tie it to something as it grows better this way. You can bury the thread like roots but the rhizome, which is what the roots and leaves grow from, should not be buried. The black spots are spores. You will have plantlets pretty soon.

Amazon swords need to be buried up to their crown, which is where the leaves are connected at the base.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

The java fern seems to sit fine on its own mat and I don't seem to need to anchor it to anything.

The amazon swords came in little pots and their roots were coming out of slits in the pots. I planted those in the substrate. Does this look right? Wonder if I should add another 25-50 pounds of pool filter sand to my 75 gallon.... my substrate's a little low for these pots!

I pulled my java fern from the substrate. It's now just sitting on top of the substrate. Seems to just stay put as-is.

See below pics.





-Zeke


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Take the pot off, remove the rock wool and plant the sword in the substrate. It will make it easier if you trim the roots down to about and inch and a half but that's not necessary.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Will do. Is it sub-optimal to use the pot for the plant (e.g., hindering root growth, even though the pot is slotted?) or just for aesthetic reasons?

-Zeke



oldpunk said:


> Take the pot off, remove the rock wool and plant the sword in the substrate. It will make it easier if you trim the roots down to about and inch and a half but that's not necessary.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Those plants grown in those pots with the rock wool are grown hydroponically. The leaves are exposed to air and pots are submerged. The pots are just meant to be a starter median.


----------

